

 E Fun's APEN Touch8 Brings Touch Input to Non-touchscreen Windows 8 Laptops - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ces_2013_e_funs_apen_touch8_brings_touch_input_non-touchscreen_windows_8_laptops

======
justinbkerr
Sounds like a gimmick to me.

